# Black Lab going grey age 4 ?!?



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Molly (who has just turned 4 ) has started to go grey around the mouth ! 

Do black Labs start going grey this young ?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Not a black lab but Buster was going grey by 5, the photo in my avatar was taken when he was 6 :lol:. Some dogs just have bad genes that way


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

So there is nothing wrong with her ?

In the past we've only had Yellow Labs


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Any dog can start going grey early, it's thought it's down to genetics mainly. But obviously on a black dog you notice the grey early. Absolutely nothing to worry about.

My black Lurchery type boy started going grey around 18 months and his face is now predominately white at the age of 8.


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

willa said:


> Molly (who has just turned 4 ) has started to go grey around the mouth !
> 
> Do black Labs start going grey this young ?


Some can - I have one that started going grey around the muzzle at 2. I also have one that has hardly any grey on him at 11. Don't forget, us humans can grey at different ages too - my brother developed a grey streak in his 20's. Our dogs aren't machines LOL - they are as individual as you and I


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

willa said:


> *So there is nothing wrong with her *?
> 
> In the past we've only had Yellow Labs


Nooooooo- what could possibly ever be wrong with a Labrador - they are all perfect


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Usually down to genetics. My parents lab who is 6 this year has been grey since she was 3


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

Teal started at 4 . Now grey bottom jaw and round nose at 6 (springer x lab)


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

My muttboy started going grey around the chops last year aged three. Don't think it's uncommon, although it reminds me that he's going to get old


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

Yes. ageing is down to genetics and luck. Bit like humans actually lol 

My Black Lab isn't showing signs yet ... though my last one was definately greying earlier ....But the yellows go too ...my old yellow is almost white around the chinny chin chin now 


J


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

That's fine then 

Being ridiculously paranoid i assumed something was wrong with Molly !

Buy sounds like all is well


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

My black mongrel is grey around the muzzle at 2 and a half. She must have a very stressful life


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

Jaxons chin is silvery grey... He's getting the odd few in his muzzle now too...
He's 4 1/2...


----------



## WeedySeaDragon (Oct 7, 2012)

It's just premature greying, it's genetic and absolutely nothing to worry about.

I've got a black (well, seal technically but she looks mostly black!!) mongrel and she started going grey very young. She's now 6 years old and she's grey right up round her eyes and even her feet are going grey :biggrin: 

My whippets also each have it to some degree. My 3 year old's face is almost completely white now and even the 8 month old is showing some signs he's going to start greying as well.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Not so obvious in a Golden Retriever but I can see Willow's face whitening already and she is 4 also.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Can see it in this pic, under her eyes and around her muzzle


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Agree with everyone - def down to each individual dog 


Maisie has just started to get the odd grey hair on her chin and she's 8 in October .... and yet another dog from the same breeder (who I very nearly had!) is grey all over her face ... and she's 3 years younger!


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Sorry couldn't resist as I just love how their faces show their lives .....

My darling boy ..... much missed

Not long after he arrived (5 or probably nearer 6ish)










Several years later!


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Florence has grey chops too, she'll be 5 in November 










As others have said, it's totally natural, and just down to genes.


----------



## hackertime (Oct 12, 2013)

Hacker has had a grey hair on his head since he was a couple of months old he now has about 4 in a patch on his leg and even spotted a one near his bum last week .......hes only 9 months


----------

